# Oreo had twins!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Oreo had :kidblue: :kidred: this afternoon. The boy, Casper, is white with black/brown (bad light) markings and the girl, Molly, appears to be another chamosiee(sp?). Pictures tomorrow. 

So my count so far is: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo!!! :leap: :stars: Congrats!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats :leap: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats cant wait to see pics <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful...congrats...can't wait to see them.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:kidblue: :kidred: :stars: Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see them.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOY/GIRL!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

:stars: congrats !


----------

